# Peter Zeihan on global issues.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 30, 2018)

Pretty interesting video/speech. Figured some of y'all would enjoy it. Not saying he is right or wrong, obviously way out side my lane of knowledge. But many of his points make sense and appear to line up with what has been going on globally and at home. Anyway, worth the watch, he has a couple of books out and there are a few more (longer more in-depth) videos on YouTube, regarding the same topic.






Peter Zeihan is a geopolitical strategist who specializes in global energy, demographics and security. He analyzes the realities of geography and populations to deepen the understanding of how global politics impact markets and economic trends. He has been quoted in national and international media on a variety of geopolitical topics.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2018)

Going to give it a go this afternoon.  I’d like to find someone worth listening to who can offer an occasional state-of-the-state who does not come across like they are full of shit or just pushing an agenda.  Maybe it is this guy.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Going to give it a go this afternoon.  I’d like to find someone worth listening to who can offer an occasional state-of-the-state who does not come across like they are full of shit or just pushing an agenda.  Maybe it is this guy.



I read his book Accidental Superpower; really good look at how our country's geography (waterways, arable lands, natural resources, natural defense with oceans) helped the USA become the force it is today.  He's pretty even on most things; the only thing he's got a real hard-on for that the data at large may not quite support is shale oil.


----------



## MikeDelta (Sep 30, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Pretty interesting video/speech. Figured some of y'all would enjoy it. Not saying he is right or wrong, obviously way out side my lane of knowledge. But many of his points make sense and appear to line up with what has been going on globally and at home. Anyway, worth the watch, he has a couple of books out and there are a few more (longer more in-depth) videos on YouTube, regarding the same topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. Very interesting.


----------



## MikeDelta (Sep 30, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Pretty interesting video/speech. Figured some of y'all would enjoy it. Not saying he is right or wrong, obviously way out side my lane of knowledge. But many of his points make sense and appear to line up with what has been going on globally and at home. Anyway, worth the watch, he has a couple of books out and there are a few more (longer more in-depth) videos on YouTube, regarding the same topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m certainly inclined to order his books. Which one would you recommend one starts with?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 30, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> I’m certainly inclined to order his books. Which one would you recommend one starts with?



To be clear I'm not endorsing his work as "right" or "wrong". But it appears to be consistent and competent. I havent read either book, they are both in the stack, but I'm currently on a Texas History kick (John Wesley Hardin, don't ask, lol). I would start with his latest book "absents of super power" as his work is progressional, meaning it's fluid and changes as the global/political/economical/security outlook changes.

I'd also recommend looking at some of his more in-depth videos on YouTube and getting a more broader look at the context of his presentations.


ETA: I'm actually kind of curious as to what some of the other more knowledgeable/ranking individuals think of his work. Not looking for a debate, just some insight, as I've said previously, way out of my lane, but interesting all the same. @Marauder06


----------



## MikeDelta (Sep 30, 2018)

I filter, verify and consider sources...However, when you start looking at these matters from a high vantage point (Geopolitically speaking) one gets a sense that you can really begin to understand the motives and agendas of key political figures. Fascinating really.


----------

